# I should listen more



## Scythix16 (Apr 30, 2012)

SO! as it turns out.... i didnt seperate my babies fast enough.... my rat blondie has had a litter... 5 babies... luckily i have found homes for all of them already 1 male and 4 females.... (luckily my experience in breeding lab mice for the local lab has given me the talent of sexing young rodents) my only question is what should i feed her to give her the protien she needs but still make her feel like she is getting a treat..... and what age is acceptable to adopt them out other than that im ready for the i told ya so's xD and next time ill take yall's advice before getting all hot headed


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Tada.

Just make sure to up her regular diet. Eggs -boiled usually- will help with her. 
5 weeks *on the day* is when they should be separated by gender. Don't slack this time. You may want to keep them for an extra week before handing them out to their new homes.


----------



## Scythix16 (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks angel! i gave her an egg today and she was one happy rattie! she is a good mama! and she trusts me around her babies xD she nips at my GF though its too funny


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh and handle them a LOT. The friendlier they are, the more their new "parents" will thank you!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, definitely handle them a lot, for short periods, multiple times a day. When they're a bit older and stronger you can start prepping them for routine checks like gently tugging on limbs, flipping them on their back, checking their teeth, touching their ears and tails, etc.


----------

